# 7 xét nghiệm ai cũng nên làm 1 năm/ lần khi bước sang tuổi 30



## uyenlam (9/8/18)

Bước sang tuổi 30, nội tiết trong cơ thể phụ nữ và nam giới đều có sự thay đổi rõ rệt. Lúc này, chúng ta cần quan tâm nhiều hơn đến sức khỏe bằng việc thực hiện một số xét nghiệm quan trọng để phòng ngừa bệnh lý sớm.

Chăm sóc sức khỏe và phòng ngừa rủi ro bệnh tật bằng việc thường xuyên thăm khám và thực hiện các xét nghiệm là việc hết sức cần thiết, đặc biệt với phụ nữ. Những xét nghiệm này cần được thực hiện trước hoặc sau khi ăn tùy theo hướng dẫn của bác sĩ.   

Dưới đây là những xét nghiệm sức khỏe không nên bỏ qua khi bước sang tuổi 30:

* Xét nghiệm HPV (Human Papilloma Virus)*
Khi có quan hệ tình dục, bạn sẽ có nguy cơ đối mặt với sự viêm nhiễm HPV (virút Human Papilloma). Được biết, ít nhất một nửa số người có quan hệ tình dục sẽ mắc phải HPV ở một số thời điểm trong đời. Song nhiều người sẽ không biết đến sự tồn tại của chúng và cũng không có triệu chứng gì.




​Bởi thế, mọi phụ nữ trên 21 tuổi (đặc biệt là những người có nguy cơ) nên thực hiện xét nghiệm này. Nếu kết quả xét nghiệm âm tính, bạn nên thực hiện lại xét nghiệm 3 năm/lần cho đến khi bạn 40 tuổi và mỗi năm 1 lần khi đã bước qua tuổi 40.

Trong xét nghiệm HPV, bác sĩ sẽ lấy một mẫu tế bào từ cổ tử cung, như với kiếm tra Pap. Các tế bào sau đó sẽ được phân tích trong phòng thí nghiệm. Kiểm tra này có thể xác định 13 hoặc 14 loại HPV gây hại cao có liên quan tới ung thư cổ tử cung.

*Chụp X-quang tuyến vú*
 Theo hội chống ung thư Mỹ, gần 97% phụ nữ được chẩn đoán và phát hiện bệnh ở giai đoạn sớm có tỷ lệ sống 100% và không có dấu hiệu bệnh ung thư tái phát trong vòng ít nhất 5 năm. Trong thực tế, hầu hết các bác sĩ đề nghị bạn nên bắt đầu khám vú lâm sàng ở độ tuổi 20. Kể từ khi quá trình này là không xâm lấn, nó có thể là một phần của kiểm tra sức khỏe hàng năm của bạn.

 Sau 30 tuổi, chụp nhũ ảnh được tiến hành hàng năm là điều nên làm. Chụp quang tuyến vú thực hiện bởi một tia X không xâm lấn. Nếu chụp quang tuyến vú phát hiện có dấu hiệu bất thường như cục u, bác sĩ có thể đề nghị phương pháp MRI, siêu âm vú hoặc thậm chí sinh thiết để biết khối u có phải là ác tính không.
Nhiều phụ nữ hiện nay e dè việc chụp X – quang tuyến vú vì lo ngại tia X tăng nguy cơ gây ung thư. Nhưng PGS.TS Khoa từng chia sẻ rằng, chụp X – quang tuyến vú là an toàn, không gây nguy cơ ung thư như nhiều người lo ngại. Lý do vì X – quang tuyến vú chỉ cần một lượng nhỏ tia X không thể là tác nhân làm tăng nguy cơ ung thư vú được.

*Nội soi đại tràng*
Xét nghiệm này giúp chẩn đoán bệnh ung thư đại trực tràng ngay cả trước khi các triệu chứng bắt đầu xuất hiện và 90% các trường hợp là có thể chữa được. Vì vậy, khi bước sang tuổi 40 bạn rất nên tiến hành nội soi trực tràng và nếu gia đình bạn có tiền sử ung thư đại trực tràng, bạn nên tiến hành xét nghiệm trước 10 năm so với số tuổi phát hiện bệnh của người thân đã bị bệnh trước đó. 




​*Xét nghiệm máu toàn bộ *
Xét nghiệm này nên được thực hiện ít nhất một lần trong năm sau khi bạn qua tuổi 30. Nó có thể xác định việc nhiễm các virus phổ biến gây ra các bệnh nghiêm trọng như sốt rét hay lao phổi. Các xét nghiệm nên thực hiện là đo lượng hồng cầu RBC, đo lượng bạch cầu WBC, tiểu cầu, hemoglobin, đếm, phết máu ngoại biên và tốc độ lắng máu ESR.

*Xét nghiệm Pap Smear*
Xét nghiệm Pap Smear  (xét nghiệm tế bào cổ tử cung) là cần thiết cho những phụ nữ trên 30 tuổi vì nó giúp ngăn ngừa nguy cơ ung thư cổ tử cung. Báo cáo chỉ ra rằng ung thư cổ tử cung là một trong những loại ung thư phổ biến nhất ở phụ nữ.

*Kiếm tra mật độ xương*
Phụ nữ trên 40 nếu có các yếu tố nguy cơ loãng xương như bị chứng rối loạn ăn uống hoặc lối sống ít vận động nên được đo mật độ xương thường xuyên.




​Khi đo mật độ xương, người ta sử dụng X-quang để đo số lượng gam canxi và khoáng chất xương có trong một phân đoạn của xương, những xét nghiệm này thường tập trung vào cột sống, hông và cánh tay.

* Siêu âm bụng và vùng chậu*
 Nhiều người thường thờ ơ và hay bỏ qua các dấu hiệu như đau dạ dày và đau ở vùng xương chậu. Tuy nhiên, bạn đừng phớt lờ nó nhất là khi bạn đã bước qua tuổi 30.

_Nguồn: Giadinhmoi_​


----------

